# My litter



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

So i basically forgot to even post my litter when they were born. My girl had 11, 6 boys 5 girls. Still have 2 females and a male that looks like a clone of his daddy. They were all bi color and very high drive. Here is the pedigree
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=371710&modir=375680

what do you guys think Greg


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

congrats on the puppies! got an pictures??


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya I was just thinking about that that I will have to post a picture thread.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice pedigree! Love to see pictures.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

that would be great! I love puppy pictures!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good lineup. Hurry up with the pics ;-)


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

did someone say bi-color and high drive?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes sir bi color and very high drive. Tim your in norcal right? can you pm I have a question about someone up that way.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Has the parents got any titles?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Male is sch 3 ad and will breed survey in july, female is sch 2 kkl 2. both german imports.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where are the ****in pictures already???? LOL


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I am with Jeff on this one. Where are the damn pictures???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really shouldn't bitch too much, Sandro wants to edit the dang training film so all the good stuff that Teo was saying gets edited out. I know absolutley shit about that kind of stuff, I am actually starting to wonder if I can get it even posted on youtube. PLUS, I have to wait for him to get back from zoo york.

Sucks. He said the video turned out really nice.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

As long as there is some footage of Kira in there, tell Sandro he can edit as much as he wants to  I want to see Kira footage.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bad luck for you, it was a Buko only session, I do not know if he filmed (I doubt) the training he did at his house before he came and got me.

Kira is a strange little bug, very cute.


----------

